# Polynesian Cultural Center



## Fletcher921 (Jun 9, 2008)

We are visiting Oahu next week.  Do we need to do anything - like reserve or purchase tickets - for this ahead of time?  What is good to see there?  How much time does it take to see?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2008)

You don't have to make reservations in advance, but you can buy them on their website if you want to - you can also buy tickets at the door.  Although they have some real expensive packages, you don't need them, you can see everything in the park with just the basic admission + Horizon tickets. I would only pay for general admission and the big nightly show which takes a special ticket.  I would not spend the money for their "luau," which is just a huge, crowded buffet and a small, mediocre show.  Just grab a casual bite to eat, at a fraction of the price.  The big nightly show - Horizon, requires a separate ticket, and is not part of the luau - it is a great show with a cast of over 100, and well worth seeing.

The PCC opens at 11:00 a.m. and closes after the Horizon show at 9:00.  You will need the whole time to see everything.

Here is their FAQ


----------



## ElaineA (Jun 11, 2008)

*What is the Horizon Show?*

Denise,

What is the difference between the Horizon Show and the show that comes with the luau?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2008)

The Horizons show is a huge production in a open-air theater with a cast of over 100.  The luau show has a corny MC, a few hula dancers, and people dressed up like Hawaiian Royalty who parade around - There is no comparison.

Skip the luau - it's expensive and it's just a huge crowded buffet. I bet they seat 500 at a time...  And even worse, no Mai Tai's!    (Or any other alcoholic or caffinated beverages.)

Here is info. about the Horizons Show.


----------



## Lawlar (Jun 11, 2008)

*Mormons (not natives)*

The Cultural Center is worth seeing for a first time visitor.  We were surprised that it is run (I believe this is correct) by the Mormons.  They had a bus that took you up for a tour of their church grounds which are above the Cultural Center.  So much for going native.  (nice experience, especially if you have children, but a bit touristy).


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, most of the young people who work at the park are college students who attend BYU Hawaii.  I believe the park was originally founded to provide employment for BYU students.  Many of the students are of Polynesian descent - especially the performers.  The church is The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints.


----------



## sdtugger (Jun 12, 2008)

*Natives (and Mormons)*

The students (and others) working at the PCC (particularly the performers) are almost all natives of the various polynesian cultures depicted at PCC.  It is true that many of them are Mormons, but they are almost all native polynesians.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 12, 2008)

sdtugger said:


> The students (and others) working at the PCC (particularly the performers) are almost all natives of the various polynesian cultures depicted at PCC.  It is true that many of them are Mormons, but they are almost all native polynesians.



Interesting.  When we were there in 1968 we ran into a guy I went to high school with who was working there (not as a performer).  He was certainly Mormon, but certainly NOT native Polynesian.     Maybe they've changed their policies since then.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 12, 2008)

When we were there this spring, generally the performers were of Polynesian ancestory...the other positions (guides, gondola operators, support staff) were not necessarily Polynesian.

The main observation my wife quickly noted was the performers, particularly the women were dressed in victorian style costumes which covered most of the body.  When you go to other non-PCC shows, a bit more skin tends to be shown.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2008)

By Victorian, I think you mean conservative?

I would call it modest pseudo-Polynesian.  Here is a typical costume for a female performer - http://k53.pbase.com/v3/14/457814/2/45063144.IMG_2552R.jpg 

You won't see any bare midriffs on females.

I found a good picture of the Horizons show - http://www.polynesia.com/images/Mul...ning-Show/Horizons-evening-show-full-cast.jpg

Historically accurate? - Maybe not...  

Entertaining? Yep!


----------



## GrammyR (Jun 12, 2008)

*PCC*

Is there any other place to purchase a meal at PCC if you don't do the luau?  We are going to Oahu June 23 and do plan to go to PCC.  Based on the opinions of the luau, it doesn't look as if we need to spend the money for it.  However, we must eat if we are there all day!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2008)

There are many options besides the luau - here's their webpage with that info.:
http://www.polynesia.com//dining/index.html


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 13, 2008)

For another 2 cents worth on the Luau at PCC, it's not like it's bad or anything...it's a reasonable setting, with a reasonable buffet of food.   It's also fairly pricey and the Luau show as mentioned before is not grand.  

Not bad...but you can do better.   I also agree that the big show after the Luau in the big theater is definitely worth seeing.


----------



## GrammyR (Jun 13, 2008)

*PCC*

The difference in the ticket price with the luau is $25.  Would the other places be comparable?  I noticed that no prices were listed for the BBQ buffet, etc.  Also is there any place to picnic if you were to bring something yourself?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't see anything about picnics listed in their FAQ - best to check.

Here is the contact info. for their food services:

Restaurants and Island Foods

By Phone:      808-293-3132
By Fax: 	808-293-3135
By e-mail:     foodservicesadmin@polynesia.com

If you are really on a tight budget, there is a McDonalds within sight of their entrance, and you are allowed to go in and out of the park.


----------



## sdtugger (Jun 13, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> If you are really on a tight budget, there is a McDonalds within sight of their entrance, and you are allowed to go in and out of the park.



I'll confess that we've saved hundreds when we've had big family groups by grabbing dinner at McDonalds across the parking lot.  Aside from saving money, we've found that it is easier to see everything if we aren't taking a bunch of time away from the park for a buffet luau.

We've also done the luau.  We enjoy the luau, but it is a tough call for $25-30 per person.  The food is good (we particularly enjoy the kalua pork), but it is just a big buffet and we always weigh whether we want that or something else every time we go.  The luau entertainment is fine, but it is overshadowed by the all day dancing and singing and the great night show.  But, if you've never been to a luau, I think the PCC luau is a great option, particularly if you have kids.  You are subsidizing the alcohol for all of the other adults if you take kids to any luau other than the PCC luau.  And, they have a pig ceremony and the "whole enchilada."  But, it is hard for the entertainment to compete with the non-stop entertainment the rest of the day and night.


----------

